# Velocímetro para contador de marchas de moto.



## dhm (Jun 3, 2007)

Buenas tardes, quiero hacer un contador de marchas para una moto, y parto de la base de comparar la velocidad con las revoluciones por minuto del motor, para ello he pensado en comparar las señales que llegan al velocímetro y al tacómetro respectivamente. pero tengo una duda, estas señales son digitales?

Mas bien mi duda es: ¿Cómo funciona un velocímetro y un tacómetro?

Muchas gracias


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 3, 2007)

las señales no son digitales saludos


----------



## dhm (Jun 3, 2007)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> las señales no son digitales saludos



muchas gracias gaston


----------



## ancestroVI (Nov 30, 2009)

vamos a ver, el velocimetro suele ser 1sensor analogico que esta a la salida de la caja de cambios y el tacometro es otro sensor a la entrada de la caja de cambios, tambien analogico. Ambos suelen variar de 0.25 +- y 5 voltios


----------



## carlosv (Ene 27, 2010)

Depende mucho de la motocicleta, marca, modelo y tecnologia que esta utilice, por ejemplo puede ser una motocicleta ochentera que utiliza sensores inductivos para captar el movimiento de los reluctores que van insalados en las ruedas o como bien dicen en la caja de cambios o en la señal que exita a la bobina de encendido respectivamente para verificar velocidad lineal de la moto o la velocidad angular del motor, estos sensores al ser inductivos estan generando una señal de corriente alterna que puede ir de 100 mV hasta casi 1V, a diferencia de las motos mas reciente estos mismos sensores son sustituidos por captadores de efecto hall los cuales estan alimentados de 5v y tierra generalmente y generan una señal digital la cual es mas facil de procesar, en el caso de los sensores inductivos no habria mayor problema podrias recurrir a un convertidor analogo a digital para asi poder obtener una señal mas facil de manipular o simplemente con un transistor de proposito general del tipo NPN que sera saturado cuando el sensor este generando en fase positiva y podras asi tener una señal casi digital.....

Espero te sirva mi comentario no dudes en preguntar cualquier otra cosa gracias....


----------



## emidk (Mar 2, 2010)

lo mejor seria usar uno de estos y no renegar a menos que les guste renegar yo tengo muchos circuitos velocimetro para motos pero para mi lo mejor es esto.
estan diseñados para motos y cuatriciclos


----------



## rodrigo_electronica (Jun 14, 2011)

hola a todos.  estoy muy in teresad en este tema per todos los velocimetros que encuentro siempren hay alguna complicacion o que no dejan el prgrama o que es muy confusa alguna parte asique si alguien podria dejar algun velocimetro que se sepa que ande se lo agradeceria muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2011)

Estas consultando en un post que tiene más de un año de inactividad, y si te fijas, la mayoria salvo uno(Gastón) no entro más al foro

Leete las normas de participación para evitarte molestias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola rodrigo_electronica

Probablemente encuentras algo con las características que mencionas.
Ya visitaste este enlace ?... por alla se desarrollo un indicador de marcha que pudiera servirte.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/decodificador-7-segmentos-display-16-a-55292/#post487211

Ahora si lo que buscas es un indicador que muestre a qué velocidad va corriendo la Moto entonces ese es otro  cantar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

